# First Aid Kit



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you keep a chicken first aid kit? If so, what's in it? I got the idea on another chicken forum. I have Tylan, needles, NuStock, VetRx, and BlueKote in mine.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good idea! I guess I just have what I needed as I needed it or what I had on hand - VetRx, Duramycin, triple-antibotic ointment.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope. Its the chickens get injured beyod what nature can heal they get culled.


----------

